# Matthew 5:33-37



## cih1355 (Dec 27, 2009)

Is Jesus teaching in this passage of Scripture that no one should make an oath at all?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 27, 2009)

There are those who think that is what Jesus is teaching, but the Westminster Divines clearly did not see it that way. See Chapter 22 of the Westminster Confession of Faith.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes or No Is Enough Matthew 5:33-37 | Bible.org; NET Bible, Bible Study




> People's New Testament
> 
> 5:34,35 Swear not at all. Christ does not forbid judicial oaths. Note, (1) God sometimes swears by himself (Ge 22:16,17); (2) Jesus made oath before the Sanhedrin (Mt 26:63); (3) Paul made oath to the Corinthians (2Co 1:23). He does forbid all profanity and idle oaths, such as were common among the Jews, and still so defile the mouths of men.



-----Added 12/27/2009 at 11:06:20 EST-----

Some people object to taking vows, but in the Bible you will find many great men of God directed by covenants, promises, vows




> What we have here in Matthew 5:33-37 (cf. James 5:12) is the condemnation of the flippant, profane, uncalled for, and often hypocritical oath, used in order to make an impression or to spice daily conversation. Over against that evil Jesus commends simple truthfulness in thought, word and deed.
> 
> William Hendricksen
> Matthew, Baker, 1973, p. 309.






> The important thing, Jesus is saying (in Matthew 5:33-37), is to tell the truth and keep one's pledges without insisting that a certain form of words must be used if it is to be binding. No oath is necessary for the truthful person... Their word is so reliable that nothing more than a statement is needed from them.
> 
> D.A. Carson
> Matthew, The Expositor's Bible Commentary, Zondervan, 1984, p. 124-125.
> ...


----------

